# Anyone here raise mini-cows?



## backyardfarmer83 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have heard that mini-cows are much more tame when it comes to handling them.... but that's beside the point. What I would like to know is are there any benefits to taking care of smaller cows? Is the milk production still the same? Any difference in meat at all? Sorry, I'm new to all of this and don't even have cows yet (let alone land to keep them on). I just want to get an idea of what I'd be getting myself into when I started. Thanks for all the help anyone can offer.


----------



## sandburs (Apr 6, 2011)

Depending on what you are wanting from them, mini cows can be great. The mini jerseys have great milk productions and give usually between 2 and 5 gallons a day, depending on the genetics. As far as meat the Dexters are great for meat, but considering they are half the size of the full size counterparts, your amount of meat yeilded will be much lower. But they are smaller therefore take less room to raise, less feed to keep fat, etc. 
 As far as being more tame, I have not seen any difference in the mini vs full size. That depends more on how they were raised and the individuald temperament.
So it all really boils down to what are you wanting from them. If you are looking for something just for your personal family use, for milk and meat, minis might be great, but they are a lot more expensive to start up in, than full size, but if you are looking for something that will have a retail value as far as milk productions and meat, then the full size are the way to go. The average full size jersey cow gives 5-10 gallons a day of milk.
Either way you deicide to go good luck, the milk cows are the sweetest things to have around in any size!!


----------



## backyardfarmer83 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just for my family is pretty much all I am looking for. How long do cows produce milk? I read somewhere that as long as you keep milking them the utters won't dry up, but I didn't know for certain whether that was true or not.


----------



## mrssmitho (Oct 5, 2011)

Howdy!
I am relatively new to this whole cow thing...kind of 
I have raised Onon:Ta (Mohawk Indian for Milk) since she was about 3 months old. Her brother, too, but he went to the freezer 
Anyway, she is a full size Jersey/Holstein heifer. Sweetheart of a cow, I call her my lap-cow...her brother was a lap cow too. I believe the temperament of the beast is all about how you raise them...the more you are around and love on them, the nicer they are. Mine is/are spoiled to the max, like all critters and "uprights" here on my mini-farm, probably more than needed. 
I have Onon:Ta bred to a Mini Hereford, due here in about 2 months...YEAH!!!:bun and I can not wait!!
Here is all I know about the general info on minis: 1 full size cow = 3 to 4 minis when it comes to grazing area. Minis give less milk per day than full size...important when it is just for the family and you don't want to mess with the selling of milk. and of course they are smaller, so barn size varies...
and the meat aspect would be much more "do-able" for a family...instead of having to mess with selling extra. a full size cow can take over a couple large freezers...and with being ably to breed once a yr, with 9 mth gestation, etc...that is appx a cow a yr to the freezer...

yeah, not much. but worthy info! They are VERY expensive to get mind you...which is why we started with the full size...and then I find out it is 16 generations later to get a true mini...ug, BUT the "ride" has proven to be very fun!!

I am currently growing my own hydroponic fodder...basically barley/wheat sprouts to feed for richer, more milk...and cuz my girl is preggers and I want her to be as healthy as possible. I am doing it manually (there are systems out there that I dream of!!!) and it is a HUGE pain in the butt...but it is an experiment, and it is not like I am not here to do it  so we will see...it is very beautiful and tasty though. 

Good luck to you and if you are anywhere close to the E. TX area...we will have our first "half-mini" up for sale within the next 4 to 6 months ( we want to offer a less-expensive alternative to family cow stock than the true minis or the huge full size...what could be better than the "in-between"??)


----------



## rascal (Oct 12, 2011)

I've got minis! Dexter and a Mini Herford bull.  Mrs Smitho is more than right... the more you do with them the tamer they are! We can lead our bull with nothing more than bailing twine... our cows... well their the work in progress.. Plans are to market (resale market is good!) and freezer. Plus they are just so dang cute!!!

I know exactly where you are off I35! Lol I napped in a gas station there a few times on my MN to TX trips!


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 12, 2011)

rascal said:
			
		

> I've got minis! Dexter and a Mini Herford bull.  Mrs Smitho is more than right... the more you do with them the tamer they are! We can lead our bull with nothing more than bailing twine... our cows... well their the work in progress.. Plans are to market (resale market is good!) and freezer. Plus they are just so dang cute!!!
> 
> I know exactly where you are off I35! Lol I napped in a gas station there a few times on my MN to TX trips!


Dexters aren't really a mini cow.  They certainly are a smaller breed but are better for meat and milk than a mini.


----------



## mrssmitho (Oct 12, 2011)

We have a WONDERFUL farm here in Winnsborro, TX that breeds Mini Herfords with regular Jersey girls...they are working on getting what ever it is they need to make the "breed" a real and widly-known name...they call it a "Hershey"  From what I saw visiting, the calfs look like the Herford, but Nancy says the milk is richer and creamier than even the Jersey...wild! So the best of both worlds with either a heifer or bull...I soooo can not wait!! 
Since my heifer is a Jersey/Holstein cross, I am calling my mini cross a Hershey w/Almonds.  
Because the mini cows are so darned expensive, we would like to be able to offer what we call a "poor mans mini". It is just so much nicer to be able to go out and get food from the farm. Say goodby to the Wal-Mart!!! (my dream)

anybody ever around, make sure you visit the folks at Falster Farm...the best folks in the world!! www.falsterfarm.com


----------

